# Need Some Advice Please On A Mineral Rights Issue



## hauntedtexan (Apr 7, 2017)

I retained the mineral rights on the small ranch that I sold in west Texas and have begun receiving phone calls and mailings from oil companies wanting to purchase those rights from me. I currently have them leased to a company and found out the lease has been sold and transferred without me having a thing to say about it. So do I sell for some quick cash or wait out the potential revenue from the well they are drilling under my old property? It's located in the Permian Basin area near Pecos, TX. Never been in this position before. Here's a recent article I found:
http://www.cnn.com/2016/11/17/us/midland-texas-mammoth-oil-discovery/index.html


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 7, 2017)

I'd say unless you're hard up for the cash, to just wait it out and benefit from the potential revenue, I ran it by my husband and he agrees.  Of course depending on your age and financial situation, and if the amount they're offering is substantial, it might be wise to take the cash.  Some folks worry they will outlive their retirement savings and need the money to assure any bills that may come up in their later years.  So, I think if you're still pretty young, you may just want to sit on it and see what happens.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 8, 2017)

Read your lease agreement, if you are on a current lease you maybe bound by it. Our lease expired about 2 years ago and have not heard from anyone!! There are no new wells being drilled in our area..


----------

